# Datos sistema electrico en Colombia



## Italiacolombia (Ago 8, 2014)

Buenos dias a todos
soy nuevo de aqui y pues no escrivo bien en espanol (soy italiano).+

Querivo una informacion sobre el sistema electrico en Colombia para averiguar la compatibilidad de equipos que piensamos emportar.

Se entendì bien el sistema electrico colombiano es:
monofasico 110 V 60 hz
trifasico 220 V 60 hz

Corecto?

Y que mas sobre la stabilidad de la alimentacion electrica?
No entiendo decir si se cae ma si las lineas estan subjectas a frequentes saltos de tension o no?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 9, 2014)

Para uso residencial se usan estos voltajes:

Monofásico bifilar: 120V ± 5% a 60 Hz. 
Monofásico trifilar: 120/240V ± 5% a 60 Hz. 
Bifásico trifilar desde un transformador trifásico: 120/208 V ± 5% a 60 Hz.

Un saludo.


----------



## Italiacolombia (Sep 3, 2014)

Buenos dias
soy italiano y no conosco bien el sistema eletrico colombiano y tengo una duda.
En Europa la tension monofasica es calculata asì 
Trifasica/1,73
Trifasica 380 V :1,73 = 220 V monofasica
Trifascia 220 V : 1,73 = 127 V monofasica

In Colombia encuentro che en los generadores el raporto es diferente
 Trifasica 220 V  monofasica 110 V 


Porque?

Muchas gracias


----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

Hola Italiacolombia:

Aunque está en portugués, se le entiende algo:

http://www.if.ufrgs.br/cref/?area=questions&id=500


----------



## Italiacolombia (Sep 4, 2014)

Gracias per la respuesta.
Ho lejdo el texto en portogues y entendì bastante.

Eso que no entiendo es que significa que el valor de 110 V en Colombia es solo virtual y que el valor real es de 127?


----------

